# I would like to introduce....



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I've been waiting ages to do this

On 22nd October my lovely long haired black bear hamster Ebony had a beautiful litter of pups, she had 9, 5 girls and 4 boys and here they are

Titch - black tortie









Stripy - black tortie









Wolowizzard (let's see who gets this  ) - dove tortie









Torty - a, well tortie lol 









Spot - another tortie









And now the boys

These next three will be called Larry, Curly and Moe (let's see who gets this  )

Black boy 1 - black bear ham









Black boy 2 - another black bear ham









Black boy 3 - the third black bear ham









Baby D - this little man is a dove









This is mammy Ebony









And this is daddy Howard, he's a yellow melanistic


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

A lovely lot of little fluffies


----------



## StephSCO (Oct 11, 2013)

Dad looks pleased with himself lol, lovely photos tink good to see the babies all doing well and looking really big, amazing how something so small can give birth to so many lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

StephSCO said:


> Dad looks pleased with himself lol, lovely photos tink good to see the babies all doing well and looking really big, amazing how something so small can give birth to so many lol


I know! She didn't even look big

Can tell most are torties though  :lol:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely pictures


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorgeous I don't know which one to steal first


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

why do they have 2011 as the date tinks ?


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> why do they have 2011 as the date tinks ?


'Camera date error'


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sure.....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lovely pictures the babies look so healthy.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

They are cute but am not a hammy expert or anything but there isn't much ventilation on those boxes. . . .


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

farking smells like bs in here . :yawn:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> They are cute but am not a hammy expert or anything but there isn't much ventilation on those boxes. . . .


having just looked I agree so could you not cut a big section out Tink on the top or side and then just some wire mesh and tie wraps?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

interesting.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

emma20 said:


> Gorgeous I don't know which one to steal first


Back off lady, they mine 



Waterlily said:


> why do they have 2011 as the date tinks ?


Camera does that when the batteries need recharging



DKDREAM said:


> lovely pictures the babies look so healthy.


Thank you


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Back off lady, they mine
> 
> Camera does that when the batteries need recharging
> 
> Thank you


Yet again ignoring the questions on the welfare of your animals!!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

chichi said:


> Lovely pictures


Sorry to sound cheeky but please tell me you are being polite and showing solidarity to the poster as opposed to the fact that you actually find pictures of animals being kept in plastic storage boxes lovely?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> Yet again ignoring the questions on the welfare of your animals!!


Why get In to it to be slagged off  for people to have more ammo to throw or a bigger stick to beat me with


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

But surely you know that everytime you post a thread, people will find something to pick at?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Hopefully you at least take it on board and get some humane living quarters for them.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Sorry to sound cheeky but please tell me you are being polite and showing solidarity to the poster as opposed to the fact that you actually find pictures of animals being kept in plastic storage boxes lovely?


You don't sound cheeky, you sound rude. Since when do I have to run what I post past you?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Why get In to it to be slagged off  for people to have more ammo to throw or a bigger stick to beat me with


Because the welfare of your animals should matter first and foremost..........
You are not a victim, stop playing like one


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

On a more serious note can you genuinely keep rodents on plastic containers?

I imagine it must be quite warm for them in the plastic storage containers considering how warm your flat is to


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Laurac said:


> Sorry to sound cheeky but please tell me you are being polite and showing solidarity to the poster as opposed to the fact that you actually find pictures of animals being kept in plastic storage boxes lovely?


In fairness many people keep hamsters in (Bin cages) made from storage boxes, but I do think it would be better if they had wire mesh on so they had plenty lighting and air flow. Also is there any way a wheel can be attached? (sorry if they have on in there)


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Why get In to it to be slagged off  for people to have more ammo to throw or a bigger stick to beat me with


Oh woe is me!

Provide the right care for you animals and you won't be!!


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> On a more serious note can you genuinely keep rodents on plastic containers?
> 
> I imagine it must be quite warm for them in the plastic storage containers considering how warm your flat is to


Oh yes, I forgot about that.. 
What if they over heat?!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dont care when the photos were taken, but they're cute


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> On a more serious note can you genuinely keep rodents on plastic containers?
> 
> I imagine it must be quite warm for them in the plastic storage containers considering how warm your flat is to


Done right, it is perfectly acceptable to use plastic storage boxes. Most people cut out the sides to add mesh, they are great for bar chewers because you can fill them with toys but there are no bars to chew 

It has to be done right tho.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lung disease is more rampant in rodents kept with poor ventilation. The humidity and bacteria have a field day.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont know if a hamster could gnaw its way out of a plastic box though? maybe worth looking into asking advice Tinks.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Dont care when the photos were taken, but they're cute


Prepare to be shot down for that comment


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I didn't even realise they were living the plastic containers


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

-Waits for thread to be closed (probably by request, THUS getting more views)-


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

chichi said:


> Prepare to be shot down for that comment


Why - I'm just saying the date doesn't always mean anything. I've known people get the date wrong on cameras.

If they're hers or they aren't. They're cute and I don't even really like hamsters.

I didn't even notice they were living in the plastic containers, shows how much attention I make


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

GlitterPup said:


> -Waits for thread to be closed (probably by request, THUS getting more views)-


Sounds like you're enjoying the drama a little too much GP


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

In Next few weeks we will have the introductions of the baby mice in plastic take away containers :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

chichi said:


> Sounds like you're enjoying the drama a little too much GP


Not going to lie, I am quite enjoying this thread probably because I know exactly how it'll end up!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I woulda thought flat batterys wouldnt change a date, unless manually altered, and once flat you cant rly take pics lol... anyway.. carry on its enthralling stuff.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> *On a more serious note can you genuinely keep rodents on plastic containers?*
> 
> I imagine it must be quite warm for them in the plastic storage containers considering how warm your flat is to


Definitely not rats, they're the worst things for rats, along with tanks. Not sure on hamsters, I don't know much about them.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Why - I'm just saying the date doesn't always mean anything. I've known people get the date wrong on cameras.
> 
> If they're hers or they aren't. They're cute and I don't even really like hamsters.
> 
> I didn't even notice they were living in the plastic containers, shows how much attention I make


Exactly, but I had my post of "lovely pictures" picked apart.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont see what is wrong in this thread people are just being honest and showing concern for the animals, and trying to help by suggesting how to improve things for them. I hope this doesn't get closed.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

chichi said:


> You don't sound cheeky, you sound rude. Since when do I have to run what I post past you?


It is my fault for being behind the times regarding hamster husbandry. Back in the day my hamsters all lived in large cages - where they could climb about - they used to love dangling off the bars. I didn't realise these plastic containers were the done thing nowadays - it just seems incongruous keeping hamsters in boxes that other people keep shoes and clothing in!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

chichi said:


> Exactly, but I had my post of "lovely pictures" picked apart.


Yes those lovely pictures. . . With poor living arrangements I don't see how a box with a tiny amount of ventilation is lovely.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

GlitterPup said:


> Not going to lie, I am quite enjoying this thread probably because I know exactly how it'll end up!


Trouble is, there's too many people that "enjoy" Tinks threads and then wonder why she posts them.

Yes, there are some genuine concerns on here from some members (I am not a rodent expert, so cannot comment on the hamster housing). However, there's one or two who enjoy the drama....that is evident!

I think it's ugly to enjoy drama of this sort but each to their own.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Can nobody else see that Tinks' has gone quiet and everyone is fighting.. seems like this happens in EVERY thread that she posts.. 


Oh well, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> Yes those lovely pictures. . . With poor living arrangements I don't see how a box with a tiny amount of ventilation is lovely.


I wasn't saying the boxes were "lovely" duh.....I was talking about the Hamsters in the pictures but then you know that, don't you!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont give a crap who posted the thread, i would have replied the same way. If its Bullshite its bullshite.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

GlitterPup said:


> But surely you know that everytime you post a thread, people will find something to pick at?


I do now, I really can't say anything, the other day someone had a go at me for drinking more water (which I'm trying to do) because its bottled and not tap! 

Going to stop posting topics



DKDREAM said:


> In fairness many people keep hamsters in (Bin cages) made from storage boxes, but I do think it would be better if they had wire mesh on so they had plenty lighting and air flow. Also is there any way a wheel can be attached? (sorry if they have on in there)


Will be doing the wire mesh

The babies don't have wheels yet as they are still young but the other hamsters have a wheel, either trixie or a silent spinner



Hanwombat said:


> Dont care when the photos were taken, but they're cute


Thanks



DKDREAM said:


> I dont know if a hamster could gnaw its way out of a plastic box though? maybe worth looking into asking advice Tinks.


Never had one do that or heard of one doing that


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

chichi said:


> Trouble is, there's too many people that "enjoy" Tinks threads and then wonder why she posts them.
> 
> Yes, there are some genuine concerns on here from some members (I am not a rodent expert, so cannot comment on the hamster housing). However, there's one or two who enjoy the drama....that is evident!
> 
> *I think it's ugly to enjoy drama of this sort but each to their own.*


Each to their own indeed. 
Tbh, one person 'enjoying' this isn't going to make a difference. These type of threads will still be posted like on numerous other forums. It's hardly 'drama' though is it? It's a few people discussing hamster care on a pet forum and a little bit of derailing which also happens on almost every thread posted by certain members..

Not trying to come across as rude but I find your comment patronizing and felt I should reply accordingly.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

CaliDog said:


> Yes those lovely pictures. . . With poor living arrangements I don't see how a box with a tiny amount of ventilation is lovely.


TBH a box with only holes in the top isn't going to ventilate much. I would imagine you need holes near the bottom/sides aswell to generate natural ventilation so the cool air can flow through and stop the substrate smelling strongly.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

chichi said:


> I wasn't saying the boxes were "lovely" duh.....I was talking about the Hamsters in the pictures but then you know that, don't you!


I did agree the hamsters are cute. . . The living arrangements are not


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Why is this in general?

Mods shouldn't it be moved to the rodent section??


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Laurac said:


> It is my fault for being behind the times regarding hamster husbandry. Back in the day my hamsters all lived in large cages - where they could climb about - they used to love dangling off the bars. I didn't realise these plastic containers were the done thing nowadays - it just seems incongruous keeping hamsters in boxes that other people keep shoes and clothing in!


Why you giving me your hamster life story......

I commented on some hamster pictures.....hope that's okay with you and others on here. If not....too bad:cornut:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

You _deliberately_ got this hammy pregnant, so why wouldnt you have been more prepared, and already had humane housing for them tinks? selfish stuff.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

chichi said:


> Trouble is, there's too many people that "enjoy" Tinks threads and then wonder why she posts them.
> 
> Yes, there are some genuine concerns on here from some members (I am not a rodent expert, so cannot comment on the hamster housing). However, there's one or two who enjoy the drama....that is evident!
> 
> I think it's ugly to enjoy drama of this sort but each to their own.


I think it's more the fact of the post earlier about the 6 pregnant female young mice and one already with babies that are being turfed out ASAP because she had a male in with a female. As I said in that thread I ignore these threads normally, but when animal welfare is shrugged off without a care that's what concerns me. So upset about the mice that not a few hours later we get post of how excited she is about her hamsters....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Why is this in general?
> 
> Mods shouldn't it be moved to the rodent section??


Maybe good to report it SL so the mods are aware, I do think Tinks mainly posts in Gen though a lot but I agree it should all go in the right sections.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> I did agree the hamsters are cute. . . The living arrangements are not


And when, at any point, have I commented on the living arrangements for the hamsters????

Oh no, I didn't ...............so why the comments quoting me and behaving as if I am responsible for the hamsters 

I saw pics of cute little hammies. I said "lovely pictures" :001_huh:


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> You _deliberately_ got this hammy pregnant, so why wouldnt you have been more prepared, and already had humane housing for them tinks? selfish stuff.


But wait, what if they're not her hamsters and they're just pictures off google? 

Of course I am just causing more drama.. Apologies but one is rather bored on this cold Tuesday evening..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Meezey said:


> I think it's more the fact of the post earlier about the 6 pregnant female young mice and one already with babies that are being turfed out ASAP because she had a male in with a female. As I said in that thread I ignore these threads normally, but when animal welfare is shrugged off without a care that's what concerns me. So upset about the mice that not a few hours later we get post of how excited she is about her hamsters....


OMG if this is right it is shocking


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Meezey said:


> I think it's more the fact of the post earlier about the 6 pregnant female young mice and one already with babies that are being turfed out ASAP because she had a male in with a female. As I said in that thread I ignore these threads normally, but when animal welfare is shrugged off without a care that's what concerns me. So upset about the mice that not a few hours later we get post of how excited she is about her hamsters....


I posted this before the mice topic


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> Maybe good to report it SL so the mods are aware, I do think Tinks mainly posts in Gen though a lot but I agree it should all go in the right sections.


Oh no, this can't go into the rodent section - Hell, nobody really views that section. WHERE WOULD ALL THE COMMENTS COME FROM? :frown2:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Meezey said:


> I think it's more the fact of the post earlier about the 6 pregnant female young mice and one already with babies that are being turfed out ASAP because she had a male in with a female. As I said in that thread I ignore these threads normally, but when animal welfare is shrugged off without a care that's what concerns me. So upset about the mice that not a few hours later we get post of how excited she is about her hamsters....


I haven't seen the thread about the mice Meezey but thanks for explaining.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> OMG if this is right it is shocking


Get the full story before judging


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Get the full story before judging


Im not judging you, I did say if it is right, I will go and find the thread and read it.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Get the full story before judging


What's the story??


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

GlitterPup said:


> Each to their own indeed.
> Tbh, one person 'enjoying' this isn't going to make a difference. These type of threads will still be posted like on numerous other forums. It's hardly 'drama' though is it? It's a few people discussing hamster care on a pet forum and a little bit of derailing which also happens on almost every thread posted by certain members..
> 
> Not trying to come across as rude but I find your comment patronizing and felt I should reply accordingly.


You are rude and I was being patronising.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Get the full story before judging


From what I remember, and yes I will go search, the hamsters were accidental and the mice were planned? Or both accidental?
I seem to remember some talk of large hamster/mouse testicals!?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I hate backyard breeders more then almost anything.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

chichi said:


> You are rude and I was being patronising.


Well there we go, I am clearly a great judge of character


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

chichi said:


> Trouble is, there's too many people that "enjoy" Tinks threads and then wonder why she posts them.
> 
> Yes, there are some genuine concerns on here from some members (I am not a rodent expert, so cannot comment on the hamster housing). However, there's one or two who enjoy the drama....that is evident!
> 
> *I think it's ugly to enjoy drama of this sort but each to their own*.


Precicesly why the other thread being posted at all is what i would consider a troll.

I do not enjoy this. I feel the OP is manipulative.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

button50 said:


> What's the story??


Mis sexed mouse  in with 5 females, possibility of 132 babies.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Get the full story before judging


What full story? What bit have I missed?

Again I have no interest in normal "look at me" posts, I get why people feel the need to defend you in them, I get that you get a kick and people just can't seem to stop posting so that's their issue, but when you so NFI about animal welfare that annoys me....


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Get the full story before judging


The full story is you badly breed your animals with out a care in the world, it's awful and cruel.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Mis sexed mouse  in with 5 females, possibility of 132 babies.


Good lord!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lol @ tinks forgetting about users having posting logs. All your bs threads are there for all to see.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> lol @ tinks forgetting about users having posting logs. All your bs threads are there for all to see.


What's a posting log??


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CaliDog said:


> What's a posting log??


click on a users profile and look at their statistics all threads started etc or all posts.


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> What's a posting log??


Where you can see all her posts and threads


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

GlitterPup said:


> Well there we go, I am clearly a great judge of character


That's great for you....but then again, given your history on here.....are you really that good at judging people......hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> lol @ tinks forgetting about users having posting logs. All your bs threads are there for all to see.


Actually they are all over the internet, under various pseudonyms.

You're not the first and you won't be the last troll, but it bothers me when good people are misled by you.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

GlitterPup said:


> From what I remember, and yes I will go search, the hamsters were accidental and the mice were planned? Or both accidental?
> I seem to remember some talk of large hamster/mouse testicals!?


The hamsters were planned, the mice were accidental


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

chichi said:


> That's great for you....but then again, given your history on here.....are you really that good at judging people......hmmmmmmmmm


Ooh a punch below the belt, lovely. 
Past is the past. You've got to focus on the present and the future. And hey, everybody makes mistakes, i'm certain you have and yes, I have learnt to judge people a lot better. For example, my judgement of you was correct. 
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Why do people still defend her? She's just a massive troll, banned from lots of other forums for being frankly foul to others, member of dozens of others, posts the same $h!t over and over again, loves to cause arguments and to sit back and watch.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Tink you've been breeding hamsters since 2010 at least so why don't they have good cages instead of boxes with little ventilation??

(have proof for those who want it inbox me)


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> Why do people still defend her? She's just a massive troll, banned from lots of other forums for being frankly foul to others, member of dozens of others, posts the same $h!t over and over again, loves to cause arguments and to sit back and watch.


Because many people haven't lived through troll times (it's like the hobbit but even longer!!!)


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmmm, troll I think.



> i thought breeding hamsters was easy and that it would be easy to get them pregnant
> 
> in 2007 we first bred tinkerbell on 1st june 2007, she didnt get pregnant, nor the next few times, it took her till 31st august 2007 for her to have a litter of 6 wonderful little ones
> 
> ...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Tink you've been breeding hamsters since 2010 at least so why don't they have good cages instead of boxes with little ventilation??
> 
> (have proof for those who want it inbox me)


There's nothing wrong with in cages (they don't all have them btw)

We are working on the ventilation, in the mean time we leave the lids off/partially off and no they don't climb out, the sides are too high


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> Why do people still defend her? She's just a massive troll, banned from lots of other forums for being frankly foul to others, member of dozens of others, posts the same $h!t over and over again, loves to cause arguments and to sit back and watch.


This ^^^^

How any one can defend the actions of a terrible breeder and is clearly neglectful of her animals is beyond me.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

GlitterPup said:


> Ooh a punch below the belt, lovely.
> Past is the past. You've got to focus on the present and the future. And hey, everybody makes mistakes, i'm certain you have and yes, I have learnt to judge people a lot better. For example, my judgement of you was correct.
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


You are a child, so I'll bite my tongue but could say so much more.

There are people on this thread genuinely caring about the Hamsters in Tinks care and then there is you! A drama seeker....animal welfare is too important to be a drama llama topic imho.

And if you found my comment below the belt, then don't put yourself out there acting high and mighty, when you haven't exactly got a halo above your head:thumbup1:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> There's nothing wrong with in cages (they don't all have them btw)
> 
> We are working on the ventilation, in the mean time we leave the lids off/partially off and no they don't climb out, the sides are too high


Surely it doesn't take long to drill a few more holes


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Julesky said:


> Because many people haven't lived through troll times (it's like the hobbit but even longer!!!)


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

CaliDog said:


> Surely it doesn't take long to drill a few more holes


They have more holes than you think you know!

And to say again the lids get left off/partially off


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

chichi said:


> You are a child, so I'll bite my tongue but could say so much more.
> 
> There are people on this thread genuinely caring about the Hamsters in Tinks care and then there is you! A drama seeker....animal welfare is too important to be a drama llama topic imho.
> 
> And if you found my comment below the belt, then don't put yourself out there acting high and mighty, when you haven't exactly got a halo above your head:thumbup1:


And neither have you my dear, I shall also keep my opinions to myself as after all, what _IS_ the point? I'm never going to meet you. Drama Llama I have to say I found amusing, definitely my immaturity and drama seeking showing through, no denying that  
I'm not acting high and mighty at all, I'm at the point where i'm just going to post how I see it, like most of you 'long-term' members do. (Not meaning you, I mean the majority of posters) - It's a forum, that's it.

We can post about hamster welfare all we like but at the end of the day, is OP going to do anything about it? Or will we see a similar thread in a few weeks time about the pregnant mouse or some other topic along those lines..

If I am bugging you, I suggest you put me on ignore and then we don't have to have these petty conversations, if you would call it that. Good day


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Another.....



> do hamsters really need toys in their cages
> none of my hamsters have toys in their cages, i feel a bit mean but they never used to bother with the toys when they had them in (they all have wheels btw)
> 
> they all seem to be more interested in coming out, cuddling and playing in their balls
> ...


So they are in a box, with nothing to do? Fun! :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> They have more holes than you think you know!
> 
> And to say again the lids get left off/partially off


You certainly do pick and choose what you answer don't you :lol:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> Why do people still defend her? She's just a massive troll, banned from lots of other forums for being frankly foul to others, member of dozens of others, posts the same $h!t over and over again, loves to cause arguments and to sit back and watch.


Can you please quote where anyone has defended Tink on this thread???


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Another.....
> 
> So they are in a box, with nothing to do? Fun! :thumbup1::thumbup1:


All but the babies have wheels


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Off topic but ........ you were asking the other day about healthy snacks Tinks ........

apparently POPCORN is a good choice


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> All but the babies have wheels


Personally I like this one best, sounds like you all over!



> some of them have their eyes open, not sure if the little runt one has yet
> 
> how long should we wait to cage clean?
> 
> ...


Then you decide to ask about when they can be handled, research people do BEFORE having a litter!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

GlitterPup said:


> And neither have you my dear, I shall also keep my opinions to myself as after all, what _IS_ the point? I'm never going to meet you. Drama Llama I have to say I found amusing, definitely my immaturity and drama seeking showing through, no denying that
> I'm not acting high and mighty at all, I'm at the point where i'm just going to post how I see it, like most of you 'long-term' members do. (Not meaning you, I mean the majority of posters) - It's a forum, that's it.
> 
> We can post about hamster welfare all we like but at the end of the day, is OP going to do anything about it? Or will we see a similar thread in a few weeks time about the pregnant mouse or some other topic along those lines..
> ...


You need to grow up, then we might have an adult conversation one day, lol


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Personally, I think this is another thread that was created with this intention of something like this happening. I admit, I have gone a little 'OTT' with the replies but it was always going to happen with this type of thread.

Tink - I hope you do read the replies about member's concerns about your hamster's welfare and I hope you do something about it. I also hope this thread gets closed as it seems to be spiraling out of control as most of your threads do.

Chichi - Apologies to you. My replies were very rash and were definitely not showing my good side. I have being rude in this thread and have shown my immaturity. 

I shall leave this thread and move back to GC as this clearly isn't getting anywhere. Enjoy the thread guys!


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

chichi said:


> You need to grow up, then we might have an adult conversation one day, lol


Fair play! Someday in the future perhaps! :thumbup1:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Another.....
> 
> So they are in a box, with nothing to do? Fun! :thumbup1::thumbup1:


Most likely they cannot play as they have no air.......


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Goodnight tinktinktinkertroll!

Glitterpup and chichi sort it out



Remember we are all part of the great circle of life (i watched the lion king the other night)- except trolls, they're more groundhog day


----------

